# Cubesmith has new stickers



## Punjisticks (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone seen the new cubesmith stickers for the wittwo 2x2? I just ordered some yesterday, can't wait.


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 19, 2012)

Punjisticks said:


> Has anyone seen the new cubesmith stickers for the wittwo 2x2? I just ordered some yesterday, can't wait.


 
Finally! I ordered EastSheen stickers and was dismayed that they were a bit too small. This should be great.


----------



## s3rzz (Apr 19, 2012)

Still no curvy copter stickers though. Humph


----------



## TanLaiChen (Apr 19, 2012)

btw....i more like Z-Sticker now.....i think Z-Sticker better then Cubesmith.....cause Z not easy to damage compare to cubesmith.....


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 20, 2012)

TanLaiChen said:


> btw....i more like Z-Sticker now.....I think Z-Sticker better then Cubesmith.....cause Z not easy to damage compare to cubesmith.....



What do you mean? I find Cubesmith stickers to be extremely durable. If you are trying to solicit us to buy from your site, at least back yourself up with valid arguments (such as how Cubesmith is based in the US and may take longer to ship to places where Z-sticker may get to more easily) Then again, for alll I know, I could have been incredibly lucky and have received abnormally tough stickers. However, I believe that most people find Cubesmith to be of rather high quality.

Edit: Reading over this, I fear I may have come off as harsh. I mean no offense, and am honestly confused on why you would be posting that with the reasons you had.


----------



## Cubesmith (Apr 20, 2012)

I appreciate the support monkey! I was concerned when he said my stickers were easily damaged as this was the first I've heard such a claim and hope that's not the case.

As to the curvy copter stickers, they're on the short list. I'm trying to get a lot more sets up in the next months.

Chris 




monkeytherat said:


> What do you mean? I find Cubesmith stickers to be extremely durable. If you are trying to solicit us to buy from your site, at least back yourself up with valid arguments (such as how Cubesmith is based in the US and may take longer to ship to places where Z-sticker may get to more easily) Then again, for alll I know, I could have been incredibly lucky and have received abnormally tough stickers. However, I believe that most people find Cubesmith to be of rather high quality.
> 
> Edit: Reading over this, I fear I may have come off as harsh. I mean no offense, and am honestly confused on why you would be posting that with the reasons you had.


----------



## Punjisticks (Apr 21, 2012)

Cubesmith said:


> I appreciate the support monkey! I was concerned when he said my stickers were easily damaged as this was the first I've heard such a claim and hope that's not the case.
> 
> As to the curvy copter stickers, they're on the short list. I'm trying to get a lot more sets up in the next months.
> 
> Chris



I love your stickers Chris, keep up the good work!


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cubesmith said:


> I appreciate the support monkey! I was concerned when he said my stickers were easily damaged as this was the first I've heard such a claim and hope that's not the case.
> 
> As to the curvy copter stickers, they're on the short list. I'm trying to get a lot more sets up in the next months.
> 
> Chris


 
I love Cubesmith stickers!! But just a suggestion on your website for 5x5 and 6x6 i would recommend including Shnegshou in the brand of cube the stickers fit. So 5x5x5 Rubik's/Eastsheen/V-Cube should say 5x5x5 Rubik's/Eastsheen/V-Cube/Shengshou and same with 4x4 and 6x6. But its all up to you.


----------



## Cubesmith (Apr 21, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> I love Cubesmith stickers!! But just a suggestion on your website for 5x5 and 6x6 i would recommend including Shnegshou in the brand of cube the stickers fit. So 5x5x5 Rubik's/Eastsheen/V-Cube should say 5x5x5 Rubik's/Eastsheen/V-Cube/Shengshou and same with 4x4 and 6x6. But its all up to you.


 
I'm currently waiting for my SS cubes to arrive. I will verify the sizes and make new sets as needed. I'm hoping they'll be here by the end of next week.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 22, 2012)

Oooh. This may come in handy if I decide to order a Wittwo


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cubesmith said:


> I'm currently waiting for my SS cubes to arrive. I will verify the sizes and make new sets as needed. I'm hoping they'll be here by the end of next week.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris



Cool thanks!


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 22, 2012)

SweetSolver said:


> Oooh. This may come in handy if I decide to order a Wittwo


 
Order that cube soon! Hehe. It's amazing. Your going to want to order the cubesmith stickers or the 51MoreFun ones cause the ones that come with it suck.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 24, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Order that cube soon! Hehe. It's amazing. Your going to want to order the cubesmith stickers or the 51MoreFun ones cause the ones that come with it suck.



Yeah, I'm definitely buying one. I've ordered a $5 Ghost Hand recently and should arrive soon. I just bought it for my collection. I'm probably going to get the Wittwo from Lightake.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just ordered a bunch of stickers, including the WitTwo stickers! I can't wait!


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 25, 2012)

cuberkid10 said:


> I just ordered a bunch of stickers, including the WitTwo stickers! I can't wait!


 
Let me know how good the quality is. (Well being cubesmith I would expect nothing less than perfect )


----------

